# How do I build a spring box



## camogirl (Apr 18, 2015)

I need to build a spring box. My spring is about 25 to 30 ft. Away from my house , I haven't done anything to it yet. I really don't know where to start. Any help is welcome.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Are you thinking about pouring concrete or building it out of blocks?


----------



## camogirl (Apr 18, 2015)

Brick or stone most likely


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I've been considering building a small springhouse and use the spring fed cistern overflow to run it, as it is that overflow now runs into an old cast iron bathtub uphill and overflow from that is what I use to water the garden and fruit trees below, I can still use the outflow from a springhouse for that.


----------

